# Bron Bron vs Mac Mac Christmas Day Cavs @ Magic



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

This will be a good game What are your predictions.. Lets not forget McGrady's commercial. I hope he can defend what he has said


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I know they both want to have big games... realistically I think LeBron may come out and force a couple shots early, but even if he's off early he will turn it on late in the game and finish strong.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I haven't see the Cavs play well yet when they were on national television. Hopefully they will do better in this game.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I haven't see the Cavs play well yet when they were on national television. Hopefully they will do better in this game.


Well you obviously missed the game against the Pistons then!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Is this the first game that ESPN televised in Christmas?

Game of the 20th Century: Jordan vs Magic (Bulls vs Lakers)
Game of the 21th Century: Lebron vs Mcgrady

Do you agree?


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Is this the first game that ESPN televised in Christmas?
> 
> Game of the 20th Century: Jordan vs Magic (Bulls vs Lakers)
> ...


not sure but if this is the case..thats kinda funny.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TyGuy</b>!
> Well you obviously missed the game against the Pistons then!


I've seen all of the nationally televised and most of the locally televised (I live in Cincinnati, so I don't get the ones on WUAB). Unfortunately I don't necessarilty recall which were televised nationally. I do however recall saying to myself how poorly they have played in the national spotlight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think T-Mac will come out early and try and make a statement. I expect Lebron to get his teammates involved first. Lebron plays better the bigger the spotlight. And one thing I don't think he'll do is force shots. I think he would love to win this game. And if that means passing out 20 assists and not scoring a bucket while T-Mac goes for 37, then so be it. Bron will be happy.

It will be interesting to see if the magic put T-Mac on Lebron defensively. I think he's the only guy on their team who can realistically matchup with Lebron.

It'll be fun to be sure. I think the Cavs will win though.

It's funny to compare Lebron's commercials vs. T-Mac. Lebrons are all not serious, and pretty tongue in cheek self-efacing. Whereas T-Mac's are all about what he is going to do, and how great he thinks he is, and all done in a serious tone.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I think T-Mac will come out early and try and make a statement. I expect Lebron to get his teammates involved first. Lebron plays better the bigger the spotlight. And one thing I don't think he'll do is force shots. I think he would love to win this game. And if that means passing out 20 assists and not scoring a bucket while T-Mac goes for 37, then so be it. Bron will be happy.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the magic put T-Mac on Lebron defensively. I think he's the only guy on their team who can realistically matchup with Lebron.
> ...


You think t-mac's is serious? hehe..he's just putting a little intimidation face on.. But he says "evverryy night jokingly" aka not serious


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> You think t-mac's is serious? hehe..he's just putting a little intimidation face on.. But he says "evverryy night jokingly" aka not serious


It's far more serious than Lebron's commercials. One of which was poking fun at him choking. The other was a remake of the famous Blues Brothers Church scene with Bernie Mac.

Am I wrong here, dude?

I guess T-Mac's commercials are somewhere between the joking nature of lebron's and the artsy Jordan/Melo commericial.

But yeah. I think T-Mac's commercials are serious, by comparison. I like his voice in those commericals though. He sounds old and wise. Though I really hated that new one about him scoring 35 points. It just seemed really awkward with all of the problems Orlando was having. They should have held on to that commericial a little longer.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

I think you should listen to it again. The 35 points part was a joke. Yes, he made a joke. The commercial isn't all serious, except for him seriously wanting the W. The commercial is a direct shot at the haters that think he cares more about personal stats than wins.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

that commercial is a couple weeks old atleast.


----------



## Ice Breaker (Dec 24, 2003)

Should be a great game. 

Heres some thoughts about the game...

*Keys to the Game*
Orlando
Set the tempo early. The Cavs are relentless and are playing great basketball. If the Magic want to take this one, they need to make their statement early.

Make the easy baskets

Run. The Magic had no fast break points during the first half of play in their loss to the 76ers. To win this game, the Magic need to gain fast break points and break down the defense.

Cleveland 
Attack the basket

Team effort. Lebron will always be there to lead the way, but his teammates need to step up.


http://www.justbball.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10487


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Nice Try Guys..

I think I'll always enjoy every Magic Cavs game...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Nice Try Guys..
> 
> I think I'll always enjoy every Magic Cavs game...


Congrats. The Magic played terrific as a team. If they board like that all year and give that kind of effort they will be a shoo-in for the playoffs.

I don't know if I've seen two teams play better this year. Especially in the eastern conference.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*Overtime*

Silas left the same group on the floor for most of the 4th quarter and ALL of the overtime. They can deny being tired, but I could see signs of them slowing down big time at the end of the 4th. I am a fan of Silas, but I didn't like his player rotation. I would have liked to see Kapono come in for Williams, and let LeBron help Kapono against T-Mac on defense. I also hate watching the Cavaliers force up outside shots late in the game instead of driving hard to the basket and making the refs call a foul. 

But I give the Cavaliers credit for hanging tough. They had a legit shot to win the game at the end of regulation.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

First time I saw Lebron play, and I turned on the game during the last five minutes of the 4th quarter and lj played great excellent moves should of gotten to the foul line when he was poked in the eye but also caught traveling, great game wish it went to double overtime can't wait to see a wade vs. james matchup in Miami (Cavs vs. Heat)


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Overtime*



> Originally posted by <b>Booz-n-Bron</b>!
> Silas left the same group on the floor for most of the 4th quarter and ALL of the overtime. They can deny being tired, but I could see signs of them slowing down big time at the end of the 4th. I am a fan of Silas, but I didn't like his player rotation.


I've felt the same way... bring in Z, even if it's only for 3-5 minutes.... same with bringing in Kapono or Kedrick..... ya gotta give the guys a bit of a breather Silas!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GEFBOGIE #17</b>!
> First time I saw Lebron play, and I turned on the game during the last five minutes of the 4th quarter and lj played great excellent moves should of gotten to the foul line when he was poked in the eye but also caught traveling, great game wish it went to double overtime can't wait to see a wade vs. james matchup in Miami (Cavs vs. Heat)


Boy did you miss a show. Lebron scored 14 points in the first quarter. And T-Mac and him were just going back and forth the whole game.

You missed out.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I still can not get over the fact that the Magic got away with stabbing LBJ's eye in the fourth quarter. If the refs would have called that foul who knows if the game would have gone to OT or not.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Rediculous. The referees make AT LEAST 1 bad call going both ways every game. Wondering what effect a single missed call would have on the game is just rediculous. If you're going to mention that one, how 'bout we mention the others, including the other way around?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Rediculous. The referees make AT LEAST 1 bad call going both ways every game. Wondering what effect a single missed call would have on the game is just rediculous. If you're going to mention that one, how 'bout we mention the others, including the other way around?


LeBron stabbed a Magic in the eye, and the refs missed the call? Guess I missed that one. (just kiddin'.... I agree, there are missed calls on both sides in every game)


----------

